# HCC auditing



## Coding82 (Feb 7, 2013)

does anyone know where i can find some type of guidelines on HCC Coding/Auditing?


----------



## JDACPC (Feb 8, 2013)

There was just a webinar on that a couple weeks ago.  It's available now under the Resources/Events/On Demand link in the blue bar above.  "HCC Coding and Documentation: A Coder's View"


----------



## clebius (Aug 29, 2016)

JREDLINE said:


> There was just a webinar on that a couple weeks ago.  It's available now under the Resources/Events/On Demand link in the blue bar above.  "HCC Coding and Documentation: A Coder's View"



Go to the Risk Adjustment page under the CMS-there is several things there.

Connie
-


----------

